# Man this weather is hard to take



## sprucegum (Sep 25, 2014)



Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice! Color change looks a full moth ahead of whatever we'll get.


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 28, 2014)

The color has really come on the past few days, it is definitely peak foliage season here in northern VT. I am sure southern VT and the Champlain valley are still pretty green. Fall colors vary quite a bit year to year last year was a little on the dull side and you had to look around some to find that perfect vista. This year is the complete opposite there is not a hillside, valley, or town common that is not brilliant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 28, 2014)

My parents are on their way home from a trip up north. Pennsylvania, Maine, Vermont... They said they were already out in the fields with combines up there and the leaves had really started turning. Sounds like a beautiful place right now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 28, 2014)

Please keep posting pictures for us foliage challenged Southerns

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 28, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> Please keep posting pictures for us foliage challenged Southerns


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 28, 2014)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 28, 2014)

Nice scenery!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 28, 2014)

Picture is a little fuzzy I took it through the window in my office. Will try to get some better ones.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 29, 2014)

Another nice day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 29, 2014)

Pretty country Dave. Pretty soon it'll all be white.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 29, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Pretty country Dave. Pretty soon it'll all be white.


This is my favorite time of year, the colors this year are better than they have been recently. I took some scrap metal the the local junk yard it was even pretty there, there is something about a red maple that will make a rusty Buick look good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 29, 2014)

That top left picture #_12. That one does it for me! The wife and I went leaf peeping up through your area in Oct of 2012. 15 days of travel! It was awesome and I wish I could be up there checking it out right now. It was the first and only east coast trip for the both of us!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 29, 2014)

What part of Vermont are you from @sprucegum ?


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 30, 2014)

Northeast


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 30, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> That top left picture #_12. That one does it for me! The wife and I went leaf peeping up through your area in Oct of 2012. 15 days of travel! It was awesome and I wish I could be up there checking it out right now. It was the first and only east coast trip for the both of us!


Long road trip from Texas for sure. You must have seen a lot of nice country along the way. I love Maine this time of year most of the summer tourists are gone and the good seafood places have not closed for the winter. Fried clams, french fries, and a 32 oz. draft eaten outside on a crisp fall day.


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 30, 2014)

sprucegum said:


> Fried clams, french fries, and a 32 oz. draft eaten outside on a crisp fall day.


Yep 15 days and about 6,000 miles.. It was awesome. One of the highlights was sitting out side at Bob's Clam Hut in Kittery Maine eating fat belly clams, French fries and a cold one. It was chilly and breezy and AWESOME!!

http://i143.Rule #2/albums/r136/wildthings1/Bobsclam.jpg 

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=43.112325,-70.733866&hl=en&num=1&t=h&z=20

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 1, 2014)

We have family in Scarborough so we usually hit Ken's Seafood down on pine point road. The captians platter costs around $30 and is more than enough for 2 people, it works out well as my wife does not eat shell fish so she gets the haddock and I get the scallops and clams and we share the fries. Hope you hit the Kittery Trading post while you were there. A good weekend trip for us is to go to LL Bean in Freeport, Cabelas in Scarborough, then the Kittery trading post. From there down to Portsmouth and back up 93 through the notch and home.


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 1, 2014)

No we didn't realize what was there until down the road a ways at the next hotel and I was reading about it from the geocache that I got in the parking lot there. Daggunnit!


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 1, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> No we didn't realize what was there until down the road a ways at the next hotel and I was reading about it from the geocache that I got in the parking lot there. Daggunnit!


I love their firearms section they have a good selection of new and used for any budget .


----------

